# Hotchkis Sport Suspension



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Im currently restoring my 68 GTO and am considering installing Complete Hotchkis Sport Suspension front and back including the 4 link suspension. Does anybody have any experience with this brand of suspension on their GTO's? Is it worth the money? Does they really give your car that much better control and handling such as a newer model car? All info and recommendations would be awesome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hotchkis will make a world of difference compared to the original suspension. I was considering a Hotchkis kit for my 70 but I came across a company called Detroit Speed. After comparing the two I think Detroit Speed is better. No personal experience yet, sorry, but you should shop around if doing a total suspension replacement. Hotchkis, Detroit Speed, and Sphon are only a couple options you have to choose from. As long as you go with a reputable company your car will handle a million times better.


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Orion88 said:


> Hotchkis will make a world of difference compared to the original suspension. I was considering a Hotchkis kit for my 70 but I came across a company called Detroit Speed. After comparing the two I think Detroit Speed is better. No personal experience yet, sorry, but you should shop around if doing a total suspension replacement. Hotchkis, Detroit Speed, and Sphon are only a couple options you have to choose from. As long as you go with a reputable company your car will handle a million times better.


Looks like the Detroit Speed suspension front and back would be a bit more spendy too. :lol:


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Any other comments or suggestions?


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

BMR looks really nice also and about half the price, just not adjustable uppers.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

I have installed the Hotchhkis rear link kit. The result is it does an adequate job . It does in fact help stiffen and it helps traction.(slightly, do'nt expect miricles.) The one major draw back is that the 4 link is none adjustable. (At least on the kit I puchased.) I since have seen kits with adjustability. This is the way I should have gone. I guess It all depends on what you plan on doing with your ride. As far as the front, I installed a heavy duty sway and put in polyurethane bushings in the control arms. Helped alot. My 68 reacts much better, but the ride is a little harsh. It's like the old physics rule ... for every action, there's and opposite and equal reaction.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

One more point.

Since you haven't stated what your trying to accomplish, I would suggest before you sink some hard earned money into suspension upgrades, pick up the book Door Slammers: The Chassis book. By Dave Morgan. It pretty much goes through everything about chassis setup. It's geared toward racers but after you read it, you can more wisley decide the proper setup. The book is not overly technical and for the confusing parts there's illistrations to make it more easily understood. I don't normally endorse anything, but this book is the exception. Instead of buying and expensive kit, springs, or coil-overs, I suggest spending $40.00/$50.00. Could save you a lot of dough down the road.


----------



## Ahartnup65Lemans4dr (Dec 19, 2013)

*m currently restoring my 68 GTO and am considering installing Complete Hotchkis Sport*

Hey man. Saw this and wanted to add a little feedback. I have the complete A body GM Hochkis kit installed on my 4 door Lemans and just from my personal experience it drives like a tight modern sports car. And my car's wheelbase and weight are a little more than your standard Lemans, Tempest or GTO. It is well worth the money to have an almost 2 ton car that can out turn a modern Corvette or tuner. One thing I would also suggest is if you go with this option get a soft tire compound. It makes no sense to spend all that cash on suspension if you aren't going to use a stickier tire compound.


----------

